# Jackson's Clean STD Run



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a link to a video of Jackson's clean STD run. 

1st place


https://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=305844462779431


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Never mind. Link didn't work. Will find another way.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Bummer about the link. Congrats on the run though, i hope you can find a link that works


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok. Here is a different link.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job, he looks like he was having fun! Was that at TCOTC?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Yup. I wasn't a fan the the metal poles that were in my way. But I managed.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That was a wonderful run  Congratulations!! 

PS: Love the commentary too LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great run! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo! It looked like he flew over the jumps.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations!! Love the reactions each time he jumps.... I think Jackson has his own fan club!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice run! Congratulations! He is a speedy boy!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I was told that before I ran, the judge told the workers at the table to watch out cause they might have a happy Golden landing in their lap. After the last jump, he almost did land in someone's lap. I guess Jackson now has a reputation of being the Happy Golden when running in agility.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

You and Jackson have inspired us! Great video!


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats.

I have to admit, when I saw the title of the post, I thought your dog had tested free of sexually transmitted diseases. Kind of funny now that I've read the thread and know it wasn't anything like that.


----------

